# where to get my heads and cam installed around oceanside CA



## GTO-Marine1/1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey all I am a Marine currently stationed in camp pendelton CA i have a new set of AFR heads and a comp cam i am ready to install in my 05 M6, but all the places around here i have found want like 2500 just for install with no tune!! i dont know but that sounds like a lot to me so if you all could give me some help with this it would great. o ya i am willing to go a good distance to get it done if i have to. Thanks for the help......


----------



## jsmith564 (Sep 12, 2008)

for 2500 you can buy all the tools and get all the specs and do it yourself and have like 2200 left over. it's not really all that hard. google ls1 ls2 lsx heads/cam installs. amazing what you can find.

i do all my work myself.. i'm hell bent to spend that kind of money. now having it tuned.. thats another story.

i cant see how people pay for header install... the $$$$$$ thay pay just in labor:shutme


----------

